# Ein lokales Bild anzeigen



## EM-Autotechnik (24. März 2005)

Hi,

ich versuche ein locales Bild in einem Image-Tag anzuzeigen:

var local_path = "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Besitzer\Desktop\test.gif";
document.getElementById(id).src = local_path;

<img id="image" src="http://url/nopic.gif">

Leider funktioniert das so nicht...
Könnte es sein, dass ich den Pfad nicht so verwenden kann?

Also muss der Pfad konvertiert werden, zB. die Slashes oder Leerzeichen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
MfG Sebastian


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. März 2005)

Das kann so nicht funktionieren, du musst der Funktion getElementById ja die korrekte ID übergeben, und die lautet nicht id, sondern image.
	
	
	



```
document.getElementById('image').src = local_path;

<img src="http://url/nopic.gif" id="image">
```
Wobei ich ja "image" als id-Namen für ein Bild nicht gerade besonders aussagekräftig finde...


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (24. März 2005)

Ja Meister  
danke erstmal für Deine Antwort!

Aber das mit der ID war nur ein Beispiel.
Das JS ist natürlich in einer Funktion, in der die ID definiert wird.

Es ging mir nur darum, dass der Pfad zum Bild nicht akzeptiert wird.

THX for Help!
MfG Sebastian


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. März 2005)

Achso, ok.

Also zu dem Bild: gib mal diesen Pfad (C:\...) so in die Adressleiste deines Browsers ein und drück Enter - da wird am Anfang noch ein file:// (oder so ähnlich) eingefügt - so wie es dann da steht, solltest du es mal probieren. Vielleicht klappt das ja.


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (24. März 2005)

ja.. das hatte ich mir auch zunächst gedacht...
der Pfad im Browser sieht dann so aus:

file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Besitzer/Desktop/Bildersalat/test.gif

aber damit kann der <img> Tag auch nix anfangen...

kann es sein, dass sich der <img> Tag soweit gehen nicht beeinflussen lässt? also gar keine Bilder lakal beziehen kann?

Ich weiss, dass ich das schonmal hinbekommen hatte.
Weiss nur nimmer auf welche Art und Weise^^


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (24. März 2005)

Ok habe das Problem!

IE macht das Firefox aber nicht!
Ist halt mal wieder so eine Sicherheitsfrage, die Firefox einschränken möchte^^
schade...

Danke trotzdem für Deine Hilfe!
MfG Sebastian


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. März 2005)

EM-Autotechnik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass sich der <img> Tag soweit gehen nicht beeinflussen lässt? also gar keine Bilder lakal beziehen kann?


Du kannst schon lokale Dateien referenzieren...auch im Firefox. Dann muss sich die Seite aber auch im Lokal  aufhalten....


----------

